# Coming soon, the Evolution



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Forrest,

I'm trying to place an order but the link is not functioning yet...what gives? :mg: I want one of them first 100:wink:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Hey Forrest,
> 
> I'm trying to place an order but the link is not functioning yet...what gives? :mg: I want one of them first 100:wink:



I want I want I want ....:wink: 

Looks great Forrest 

Mike


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!

I will definitely have to try that puppy...... Looks perfect for a lazy archer like me 

Tell Dad good job!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hole*

Looks kinda small for large hands. Will it fit the larger hands?


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

It should fit larger hands, The hole diameter is .9". The "link" to order really isn't a link. One must either call or fax to order. We will fix the "link" tonight.


----------



## PA Dutch (Jan 27, 2003)

*How do you let down*

Forrest,

What's the process to let down with this release? Do you simply re-engage the safety? If so, is it pretty fool (idiot) proof (cause I am both?):embara: 

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Correct, Hold in on the safety to draw, Hold in on the safety to let down. Simple and foolproof.


----------



## mitcheyb (Feb 7, 2005)

*release*

So you do not have to rotate at all to make it go off


----------



## PA Dutch (Jan 27, 2003)

Forrest Carter said:


> Correct, Hold in on the safety to draw, Hold in on the safety to let down. Simple and foolproof.


Thanks Forrest. Definately looks interesting.

Greg


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Looks like a Great release Forrest, I have been looking at the other designs of this type of release and they just weren't gettin it for me, so it looks like my hopes have came true you made good looking one :wink:
I love the idea of the non rotation straight pull thru release, I will definitely be ordering one!
Can you show some other photos of the release, possibly of where the adjustment is, and explain how you adjust it to the holding weight.

Thanks

Great Job!!:thumb: 

Ken


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Forest, awsome job!!! Thats sure to be one hot seller!!!!


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks nice!, love your 2 shot. This may end up replacing it!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Looks kinda small for large hands. Will it fit the larger hands?



Nobody builds meat hook size releases big boy 

If Forrest say it'll fit then by golly it fits!!!!! Time to do some hand exercises and lose some of that weight in thos ham hock hands...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Northforker said:


> Looks nice!, love your 2 shot.


True, true.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Looks good Forrest. Will have to look into getting one to play with when I find myself freezing up on my Chocolates, lol !

>>------->


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Forrest, nice job. This concept appears to be similar to the Stan Safe Shot which I tried for a while last year. The problem with the Safe Shot was I let go of a few arrows because the safety wouldn't hold if I even slightly relaxed my hand while drawing. It cost me 20 points in one tournament alone. How easy is it to hold your safety back while drawing the bow?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

GreggWNY said:


> Forrest, nice job. This concept appears to be similar to the Stan Safe Shot which I tried for a while last year. The problem with the Safe Shot was I let go of a few arrows because the safety wouldn't hold if I even slightly relaxed my hand while drawing. It cost me 20 points in one tournament alone. How easy is it to hold your safety back while drawing the bow?


Can the saftey have about 1/8" travel for a comfort/dead band zone?


----------



## RO4VOLS (May 25, 2004)

*Evolution*

Look's great! What's the price?


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

OK, Here's a lengthy picture thread of how it works. I hope you all have DSL or better...

1st, the adjustment is here in the back. 1 5/64 wrench, clockwise for more holding weight, counterclockwise for less...










Next, hook it on your loop...


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

#3, Apply safety by pushing and holding in like you would a trigger...










Keeping pressure on the safety (which is very easy to move/hold) go ahead and draw...


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

#4, settle into anchor point










Let off safety...


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

#5, Start a slow gentle pull straight back...










While continuoulsy aiming...


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks for the peek Forrest, so let's have the Bad news what are you planning that it's gonna set us all back? :wink: :darkbeer:

And are you planning a 4 Finger or any other shapes ?


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

and BANG!










the desired result...


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Our suggested retail should be in the same bracket as the Chocolate Lite, around 185.99. We are expecting the 1st 100 to be ready by mid to late August and another 300 to be ready by Early September. Great, just in time for hunting season, Looks like I'm going to be busy this year...


----------



## blackcat (Oct 13, 2004)

how bout one with swirl designs....


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Sorry, 3 finger only at this time. I don't know if Dad is going to plan any more fingers or configurations, but for now 3 finger only.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Color? What color do all of you want? You have a choice of Red, Blue, Black Or Grey...


----------



## blackcat (Oct 13, 2004)

cherry red with black ghost swirls


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Forrest Carter said:


> Color? What color do all of you want? You have a choice of Red, Blue, Black Or Grey...


Honestly Forrest I would be into some Flag coloring ... Obviously you would like to do Stars and Stripes ... But if a Canadian Flag pattern were availible I would be all over that like white on rice ...or some other colorfull metafors that you could come up with, as I am sure alot of others would be for their countrys flag pattern ....


----------



## niceguy (May 30, 2004)

I'll have the one I've just ordered in the British Flag please and personally engraved in a satin lined presentation case would be nice if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## gmbellew (Aug 11, 2004)

any plans to do a wrist strap model?


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

looks like a good release. maybe one day i will get around to trying it. I love the BT releases.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

I have shot several earlier prototypes of this release and I think it rocks!!

Good job Carter!!

Kitty, you'll get what you get and like it.


----------



## Steve B (Sep 6, 2002)

Toohey, I hope you have one on order as well, they sure look the goods and I think I might have to get me one of those :wink: 

Sonic


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Sorry, no more flag patterns. Red, Blue, Black or grey. Leaning towards red as we usually do most of our 1st runs in red...


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

I would be happy with the silver color, all of my releases look like hell after awhile banging and grinding around in my release pouch getting all scratched up, so for me I think the Silver would not show scratches as bad as the colors


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

Forest,

How loud is the safety mechanism? About like the Solution 3? Can the release be clipped onto the string loop and free hang like the Chocolate Addiction while stand hunting?


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Just might have to try this out!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

You certainly have my attention and you can never go wrong with red. I'll take #3.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

The safety is pretty much silent. It doesn't make any noise when you let off of it or when you engage it. Shoots pretty silently also. This would be a back tension that would work well for hunting. It isn't a closed jaw so there would not be any reason to attach it onto your d-loop. The jaw will hang there if you let it do that but it is an open jaw so there is a chance that it could slip through. It would slip right onto your loop silently anyway. Bear in mind that if you HAVE to get it off in an instant that this release doesn't work that way. Almost impossible to cheat with.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Once the safety is released, can it be re-engaged for a let-down?


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

BTW, the testing session went quite well tonight. 300 25X vegas face.:wink: :thumbs_up This thing shoots!


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Doc, as said before, yes, very easily. Hold back in on the safety and let on down with confidence.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice scoring ..... Do ya still have the pewter colors .... I have a T-3 in Pewter I love it .... my solution 2.5 in blue shows all marks


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

Forest,

One more question. How does this release compare to the Carter Ember as far as finger grooves to the string hook. Can they be interchanged without any draw length change?


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

Looks like it might have to go on my "must have" list...Is the hole the same size as the Just B-Cuz? Also looking at the picture is it
s hard to tell but is it "swept back" like the B-Cuz?

By the way that run of the Carbon Fiber finish was pretty sweet when those were ran.........*hint *hint.


----------



## caldera (Feb 2, 2004)

*What a release!!!!!*

Been shooting a prototype for last 2 mos.Score continually gets better.
The break away on this release will blow you away!!!Have not had a single problem with safety,(in the draw process or let down.)Good job Carters!!!!

Caldera


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Looks impressive, but you need to add another color.........green, more specificly, Forrest Green!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

The Ember is a little bit shorter than the Evolution. It is alot closer to the Just cuz in terms of draw length.

Sorry, Green is not an option, to inconsistent in shades. One side light green, one side dark green just doesn't look very professional.

Is it Forrest Green or Green Forrest?ukey: 

People, I'm sorry if I don't get to my PM's immediatley. Dad tends to get upset if he comes in and I'm sitting at my desk on Archery talk. Time to go to work...

Thanks, FC


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Handle is straighter, not a lot of "sweep" to it.


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

I see a Revolution in my future. I tell ya' it never ends. You inventor types keep my bank funds low.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I just ordered one for my mom. She loved the old versa t releases, this can only be better.



Reed


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

*YOU DA Man, Forrest!*

Finally, 

I have been waiting for just this typ of release. Not to mention it's design looks a lot like the 3 finger Fits Me that I currently shoot. I'll be waiting for them to sell. Good work to the Carter Family!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

First run in grey would be nice


----------



## Mead (Jun 19, 2002)

gmbellew said:


> any plans to do a wrist strap model?


Too bad more release makers wouldn't listen to this advice. It helps people who get release hand tension and it would also be more appealing to the hunters so the release is always attached to their wrist. It's an untapped market for target releases. Tru-Ball has the wrist strap attachment, but I would rather shoot a Carter.:wink:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

If any of you guys remember the old Scott Best Shot release that came out for a very short period of time a few years ago...I have one of those and it works the same way only its a wrist strap release. I am so glad to see they are coming out with a hand held version and its a Carter. Do you guys think that this will be mainly used as a training aid for folks with TP or will there be alot of guys shooting tournies with it?


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

reylamb said:


> Looks impressive, but you need to add another color.........green, more specificly, Forrest Green!!!!!!!!!!1



Red works fine...........:wink: 


Nice shooting Forrest. Now, walk up from the 30 yard line to the 20 and clean it..........


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

Forrest Carter said:


> Here is a pic and a link to the web page. We will have the 1st 100 Sometime around mid to late August.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEND ONE TO ME THEN!!!!!!!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

forrest, good looking piece
dad is always coming up with something new & good.


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*I can't wait to get it!!!*

Can't wait til they ship them out, got my name on the list for the 1st hundred made, can't wait to shoot this baby indoors this season.. if it's anything like my insatiable 3,(except for the fact it's a backtension) i forsee nuttin but X's hehe 
All i own are Carter releases!


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

Forrest,
Any chance you'll have one of the prototypes at Snowshoe?


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Sorry, We will not be at snowshoe as they are not sending me to ANY AAA or IBO shoots this year.

Sorry, FC


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

I hate to hear that...


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice releaser Carter, hope to se one soon.

//Jari


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Looks like a great release Forrest!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Just to let everybody know, The 1st 100 have been pre ordered.


----------



## Touchin 12's (May 1, 2004)

Forrest,
Will they be available at the Columbus Ga. ASA shoot.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Sorry, In the above thread I didn't mean to say AAA shoots, I meant ASA. So no I won't be there either. Is there a AAA archery organization? I know there is a AAA auto... AARP? Ok now i'm just confused...


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

*carters*

Why wouldn't you go support the shooters that use your euipment at IBO/ASA biggest shoots?


----------



## haid slami (Jul 23, 2006)

I believe the shooters support the company! 

Nice release-as usual  .


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

The main reason they are not sending me to any ASA or IBO's this year is due to staffing issues here at the plant. At the current time we have a grand total of 5 employees in our shop. One full time mill operator, one part time mill operator, one assembler, one shipping lady/office person and me. I also pack for and do all the shows and shoots, so that means about a full week of nothing but packing and another week of travel and representing Carter Ent. at the shows. At this point in time the business can't afford me being gone for 2 weeks at a time and still run smoothly, thus why they aren't sending me to any more shows this year. Sorry that I can't be there. I would like to, just can't get the time from my other duties to go... Snowshoe is one of my favorite places to be.


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

Better to be too busy as to be not busy enough.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Forrest Carter said:


> The main reason they are not sending me to any ASA or IBO's this year is due to staffing issues here at the plant. At the current time we have a grand total of 5 employees in our shop. One full time mill operator, one part time mill operator, one assembler, one shipping lady/office person and me. I also pack for and do all the shows and shoots, so that means about a full week of nothing but packing and another week of travel and representing Carter Ent. at the shows. At this point in time the business can't afford me being gone for 2 weeks at a time and still run smoothly, thus why they aren't sending me to any more shows this year. Sorry that I can't be there. I would like to, just can't get the time from my other duties to go... Snowshoe is one of my favorite places to be.



Sounds like a great reason to hire show reps ..... 

I would like to apply for western Canada and NW USA ....:wink: 

LMAO ....

Looking forward to 'em Forrest ....


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Forrest & crew, you have hit a homerun!!!!!!!

The Evolution is surpassing my dreams in ease of use, consistency and reliability!!!!

I have to say this is just the ticket for archers with limited practice time or desire  The benefits of Backtension with the reliability of the trigger!!!!!

Thank you for adding years to my archery career


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

*Virtual Reality Pic?*

Forrest/Darrin/OBT,

How accurate to scale is the picture posted of the Evolution on this thread? Can one of you guys place the real thing next to the pic to compare. I'm guessing it's pretty accurate.


----------



## shydog (May 2, 2006)

*Evolution hook up question*

I have read through this thread and looked closely at the pictures. Do you have to have a dloop to use this release or can you shoot it with a string on the release?
I can't see anywhere for a string on the release.
Thanks
Lyle.
PS I have one of the first few coming to Australia on order, based on the critics good words about it.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

tbailey said:


> Forrest/Darrin/OBT,
> 
> How accurate to scale is the picture posted of the Evolution on this thread? Can one of you guys place the real thing next to the pic to compare. I'm guessing it's pretty accurate.



if your asking about pic on post number 61.....

the release is much smaller than that photo.....


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

tbailey said:


> Forrest/Darrin/OBT,
> 
> How accurate to scale is the picture posted of the Evolution on this thread? Can one of you guys place the real thing next to the pic to compare. I'm guessing it's pretty accurate.



It would depend on what your screen settings are ..... if you have 800 x600 screen settings ...then its gonna look bigger than 1280 x768 ..... what size is your screen ...14" 15" 19" ...... ...It all depends .... 

the way my screen settings are ..... I hope the release is bigger than the pic ....


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> It would depend on what your screen settings are ..... if you have 800 x600 screen settings ...then its gonna look bigger than 1280 x768 ..... what size is your screen ...14" 15" 19" ...... ...It all depends ....
> 
> the way my screen settings are ..... I hope the release is bigger than the pic ....


Dang it. I forgot all about the display settings. :embara: 

I'm using a 19" LCD display with the resolution on 1280 by 1024 pixels. Thanks Mikey!

Signed,
Almost Computer Literate


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

shydog said:


> I have read through this thread and looked closely at the pictures. Do you have to have a dloop to use this release or can you shoot it with a string on the release?
> I can't see anywhere for a string on the release.
> Thanks
> Lyle.
> PS I have one of the first few coming to Australia on order, based on the critics good words about it.


You have a great release on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes you have to use a Dloop with this release.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

The system sounds very similar to others of this type I have shot so the bow's holding weight is the important part and with a string on the release it would hold only half the weight and would requier other springs or different ones to accomodate the difference in holding weight. I suspect the the total adjustment it has now wouldn't accomodate the weight loss a rope would give


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

The color has been decided by the bosses, Apparently grey doesn't sell as well as red and blue. Thus the 1st batch has been split between red and blue.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Forrest Carter said:


> The color has been decided by the bosses, Apparently grey doesn't sell as well as red and blue. Thus the 1st batch has been split between red and blue.



Forrest ] red would be just fine


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Forrest,

will the releases come pre-set to draw a standard draw weight from the factory? if so what is it?

And if you can say on average how much turn on the adjustment screw does it affect changing the draw weight that the release will hold, is it a minor turn like a 1/16",1/8' fine adjustment for a pound, or is it closer to a 1/2" or full revolution, I'm just curious to how sensitive the release is to adjust and fine tune. In my experience with some releases there is a very hair line sometimes to having the release scary hair trigger and won't go off if you hit it with a hammer, lol

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Unk Bond said:


> Forrest ] red would be just fine


One thing for sure Lancaster dosen't have any yet, even tho they show a price and a Evolution release picture.Looks like Forrest is going on night turn .


----------



## Rocket Rod (Jul 22, 2004)

*Evolution*

Forrest,

Did any of the first 100 go to Australia, if so which supplier?
Good choice of colours, blue will always be a top seller.
If I can't pick up one of the initial 100 how long will I have to wait to get one?

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like another release in my arsenol of releases.


----------



## moto450 (Jul 27, 2004)

Forrest,

Is the handle the same just cuz+?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*

Hey Forrest when will the Red Evolution be available.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow! I got my hands on the Evolution at the IBO Worlds (it was silver). I shot it and shot it and shot it and shot it some more. I found the release very comfortable and it will certainly fit larger hands which was my initial concern. I had no problems drawing, anchoring and releasing. I even drew and let down several times in a row without any problem. I am certainly going to get on the list. Very nice product and excellent design.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Doc said:


> Wow! I got my hands on the Evolution at the IBO Worlds (it was silver). I shot it and shot it and shot it and shot it some more. I found the release very comfortable and it will certainly fit larger hands which was my initial concern. I had no problems drawing, anchoring and releasing. I even drew and let down several times in a row without any problem. I am certainly going to get on the list. Very nice product and excellent design.


---
Now Doc your on my list :wink: Lucky


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Unk Bond said:


> ---
> Now Doc your on my list :wink: Lucky


The naughty or the nice one


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

these bad boys are shipping got a call from carter enterprises letting me know this yesterday.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeppers, A little bird told me to expect a pkg this week. :tongue:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Bob_Looney said:


> Yeppers, A little bird told me to expect a pkg this week. :tongue:


Bob, what might be the color in that package.Is it A red bird or a blue bird.:wink:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Don't know. As long as it's not an Idaho Spud .....


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

there blue mine is anyway.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

*Evolotion Release*

Mine is going to be red, its on its way.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

I got mine on Friday, have not had time to try it yet, hopefully Tuesday.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Blue Bird it is.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Bob_Looney said:


> Blue Bird it is.


Well Bob fire away .And let us know.:wink: 

I have a Red one on its way. Will give you a old codgers view.I sure don't like my release hand to move much.This just might---------- :wink:

----
Hey Doc. [Smile] am I now on your list.
Remember the pin light .Thats is how I will be feeling about the Evolution release.You know,what makes it tick.[Smile


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

had a red one come in today. Looks great, Won't have a chance to play with it till sat though.

Reed


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

I've shot a red one for a few days now. A few thoughts:

The release feels very comfortable. No problems there.

I had to peg the adjustment screw all the way down for it not to go off when I took the safety off. Not a big deal, but it makes the release very hard to cock that way, and it feels rough when I cock it. I can't use it at all on my 
3d bow unless I get a heavier spring put in it. According to the included sheet, you will need the heavier spring if you hold more than 20 lbs. It comes preset for about 16 lbs.

You have to be pulling into the wall the exact same every time, or the timing of the shot will get screwed up, or worse, it will go off when you take the safety off if you're pulling into the wall too hard. Not into the wall hard enough, and you really have to pull, and my shot timing gets screwed up and I start to break down on the shot. I haven't got this exactly nailed down yet, but I'm working on it.

Overall, it has potential. A better way to do it IMO would be rather than have a set weight that it goes off at, have it take say two more pounds of pull from when you take the safety off. Then the wall factor wouldn't be much of an issue, and you could let others shoot the release, or use it with another bow if you wanted to.


----------



## gmbellew (Aug 11, 2004)

HotLZ said:


> A better way to do it IMO would be rather than have a set weight that it goes off at, have it take say two more pounds of pull from when you take the safety off. Then the wall factor wouldn't be much of an issue, and you could let others shoot the release, or use it with another bow if you wanted to.


exactly. i posted this awhile ago on a thread about this type of release. HHA has it right, in that the release fires at a predetermined weight over whatever the holding weight is when the safety is disengaged. HHA has it wrong, in that that weight is only 1 lb (too light in my opinion). 

Loesch and Carter have it right, in that the release fires at an adjustable weight. Loesch and Carter have it wrong, because the initial holding weight has considerable affect on the shot sequence. 

if someone would bring the two ideas together and make a release that fires at an adjustable weight over whatever the weight is when the safety is disengaged, it would be the best of both worlds, and quite possibly the perfect release (for me anyway  ).


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The Loesch release has one other serious problem about it also. When it gets wet it will fire as soon as you take the safety off even if you turn it all the way up. A friend of mine from Iowa discovered this at Nationals when it rained on us one day up there that as soon as he took the safety off it would fire no matter how much he turned the tension up on the release. When it dried out it was fine again. Told him to call Loesch when he got back home and tell them of the problem since they probably didnt know that it getting wet would cause this problem.


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

That could definitely bite in a hunting situation.


----------



## Touchin 12's (May 1, 2004)

Forest,
Can you tell me what colors will be shipped to your distributors
the first week of September.....:tongue:


----------

